# Dog food review site with realistic comments.



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Stumbled across this site as I was looking for a reason why precious metal prices fell so sharply since last Thursday. 

http://petcareeducation.com/dogfoodreviews/

It is part of a bigger nested site. Most food brands are listed in the far left column.
Much of what is there are pretty honest, personal experiences. I actually read all the comments on Orijen and Innova


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I find other dog food review sites more helpful, because I find them to be more thorough in their analysis & ingredient listing. I find it curious that most of the negative food reviews are similar regardless of the brand! Almost all say loose stools &/or diarrhea whether it be Orijen, Iams, Go!, Innova, Purina, or Natural Balance. Hmmm... : Out of thousands of people who feed each brand vs. the few who write reviews, I would take each review with not much more than a grain of salt. No way to factor out how long each animal ate the food, how they were switched from their previous food etc. I go for ingredient analysis 1st, because even the highest of quality does not guarantee a good fit your dog.


----------

